# Another Nikon issue. This time D810



## 88fingers (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't believe I'm the first to discover this.
I called nikon and they have admitted the problem.
My D810 and probably most D810s have a rattle when moved.
This is coming from the flash unit.
When the flash is up, there will be no rattle.
When the flash is in the normal down position, there is a rattle if you mildly shake the camera.
The distance from the internal camera mics to this flash rattle is about 1 inch so the mic will
pick up this sound. If you're a photographer it will never bother you. If you make videos in
a  quiet environment and have to move the camera during a video, this noise will be recorded onto the audio  of your video. Although it is subtle, if audio is of any importance, it renders this camera to be far from a pro camera as it is being marketed by Nikon. The pro audio guys (such as myself) are in disbelief how Nikon  could have missed this.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 24, 2015)

88fingers said:


> I can't believe I'm the first to discover this.
> I called nikon and they have admitted the problem.
> My D810 and probably most D810s have a rattle when moved.
> This is coming from the flash unit.
> ...



I wouldn't use the internal mic if I'm a pro audio guy.


----------



## 88fingers (Jan 24, 2015)

Forget about audio or video quality. Think about build quality.
Are all you D810 users now noticing this rattle ?
Do you think a $3K camera should have a rattling part ?


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 24, 2015)

88fingers said:


> Forget about audio or video quality. Think about build quality.
> Are all you D810 users now noticing this rattle ?
> Do you think a $3K camera should have a rattling part ?



Nope.  Post up a video.  I want to see it!


----------



## snerd (Jan 24, 2015)

You joined today just to tell us of this? There are many here who own this camera, and I'm sure they would have already noticed it. I haven't heard anything about it. Matter of fact...... I've been drooling over that camera since it's release!


----------



## ruifo (Jan 24, 2015)

I never noticed that on my D810...
I have it since late July 2014...


----------



## BillM (Jan 24, 2015)

The 800 does the same thing, not a big deal. Not even a small deal actually, unless you like to shake your camera around like a rattle while shooting. But that's just my opinion but we all know what they say about opinions don't we.


----------



## snerd (Jan 24, 2015)

BillM said:


> ............ not a big deal. Not even a small deal actually, unless you like to shake your camera around like a rattle while shooting........


What, doesn't everybody?! I know I can't wait to start hurtling mine around the minute I start shooting!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 24, 2015)

I just went out and shook all my cameras.  I didn't hear any rattling but now my right arm is really sore.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 24, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I just went out and shook all my cameras.  I didn't hear any rattling but now my right arm is really sore.


You need to contact nikon and tell them they need to add a warning that their equipment may cause arm fatigue. As it is I'm sure their liable for something.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2015)

I just tried this with the gripped N90s; I think I broke something in my wrist.

edit: Oh crap - that was a waste; no flash.


----------



## 88fingers (Jan 24, 2015)

Update :
 Some 810s don't have any rattle.
Some 810 have significant rattle and some very minor.
Its not like the 750 problem where its there or its not.
I think Nikon is not going to take this matter seriously, and they will implement the amount of rattle in the flash's spring as part of their quality control.
I must say I'm surprized at how a rattle doesn't bother some photographers. I guess some audio guys could care less about picture quality.
I care about both. Also as an audio expert have to congratulate Nikon on the great quality of the A to D audio conversion on the mic input of the 810.
If I turn the gain to its lowest possible setting, 1. (thus rendering it like a line input) and use good mics with and external preamp, the AD audio conversion is about as good as a $2000- stand alone converter. Very impressive ! You have to use a stand alone mic preamp because the Nikon can not supply 48V phantom power which all pro condenser mics need. Most Pro camcorders have line inputs and 48V on off switch for mics to be plugged into directly but that subject may be beyond the scope of this forum. (I can tell from the responses in this thread)


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 24, 2015)

88fingers said:


> Update :
> Some 810s don't have any rattle.
> Some 810 have significant rattle and some very minor.
> Its not like the 750 problem where its there or its not.
> ...




No video no care.  Noob!!


----------



## JimMcClain (Jan 25, 2015)

Way to treat the new guy with absolutely no respect, guys. Seems like one-upmanship at it's worst - one member has a snarky retort, so everyone else tries to best it.

@88fingers I never heard of the rattle problem until you brought it to our attention. I appreciate the heads-up and I'm glad you didn't go on a campaign to ruin Nikon's business over this. It's unfortunate that some of the replies were somewhat crass and sarcastic towards someone just trying to help and educate.

I have a D810. I just picked it up and discovered it, too, has the rattle you mentioned. It's not a loud rattle, but I imagine it could be picked up by the mic. But... I moved my camera around as if I was shooting video, working the camera side to side, up and down, etc. No rattle. The amount of movement of the camera required to make mine rattle would also make the video unwatchable. But then, I wasn't actually shooting video and didn't have the mic on.

Can you test this out? Shoot a short video to demonstrate the noise, as it's picked up by the mic and can be heard during playback? How much movement would you have to do to hear the rattle and would the video still be smooth enough for normal watching? Post your findings on You Tube.

As far as my camera, it's not enough to warrant returning it for a fix. Maybe it's more of a problem on other cameras. I agree that Nikon should have caught this in early production, if not sooner. I wouldn't blame them for not recalling all the D810s, but I do think it should be fixed for future manufacturing runs, if possible. For those who are affected by the problem, the work-around is to raise the flash, but not let it fire - press flash/compensation button below the flash up button, use the rear control dial to turn flash off.

I hope you stick around. Most of the members will treat you better than you've been treated in this topic. That's my experience anyway.

Jim


----------



## gsgary (Jan 25, 2015)

^ thats Nikon shooters for you


----------



## bigal1000 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'd like to have a camera without video, stills only at a lower price. If I want movies I'd buy a video camera. If it has a rattle let the baby play with it. My 2 cents..........


----------



## 88fingers (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks Jim. In other forums that I'm a member of, the moderator wouldn't allow posts like some of the above.
I love the d810. Nikon is a great company, and I'm happy with my purchase. I'm only pointing out one design flaw on the whole camera.
Forget about cameras for second, If you look at thousands of electronic equipment in every industry, Gear is not suppose to be designed with rattling parts.
And I'm sure the rattle on my 810 must be louder than yours. I can't imagine that it wouldn't bother most people. (even if you don't shoot video)
I'll try to make a video demonstration this week showing the rattle actually gets recorded onto the audio, and the amount of camera movement to cause this is reasonable.


----------



## snerd (Jan 25, 2015)

88fingers said:


> ........ I love the d810. Nikon is a great company, and I'm happy with my purchase.......


I would not have known that from your first post. You're new, and your first post seemed to be bashing the camera. We (I) get kind of leery around here about trolls. With only a couple of posts, it couldn't be determined if you were one. So please accept my apologies and welcome to the forums!


----------



## KmH (Jan 25, 2015)

I was wondering.
In what video shooting scenario do you want to mildly shake the camera?


----------



## snerd (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## ruifo (Jan 25, 2015)

This morning I took my D810 to test this rattle thing, and guess what: there it is, only with the flah unity closed (not open). I have the issue here, and never noticed that before (I don't shoot videos at all).


----------

